

Death the True Motivator of Life - enbrill
http://brilliantairic.com/thoughts/death-the-true-motivator-of-life

======
yowid
The gist of this article ("do whatever you wanted to do and accomplish it in
the most dedicated way as if you won't be alive by tomorrow") has become my
life motto ever since my brush with death in a car accident three years ago.

It will also always remind me of the protagonist in Akira Kurosawa's Ikiru
(1952) and his determination to realize the building of a playground for
children before his death by cancer.

